# The Beast JD Squared Tube Notcher - Made in USA



## coolidge (May 10, 2017)

INBOUND! She weighs...wait for it...50 lbs dang!


----------



## hman (May 10, 2017)

https://www.jd2.com/p-64-the-beast-notcher.aspx
Pricey ($500), but looks like it will really do the job!


----------



## coolidge (May 10, 2017)

There are a lot of less expensive hole saw notch gadgets out there, but having used a hole saw which are not exactly the most accurately manufactured cutters I felt rigidity of the tool would be king hence the Beast. I would likely have dropped kicked a cheap unit out of the garage, after cussing it, and probably injuring myself.


----------



## tweinke (May 10, 2017)

Looks like a well designed and made tool that will have some precision. Your impressions of it when it arrives and after you use it would make for a nice review, if you have the time.


----------



## mikey (May 11, 2017)

Coolidge, you and @Alan H are on a serious tool buying binge! You're giving me a serious case of tool envy!!!


----------



## coolidge (May 11, 2017)

Thanks Mike I have given up on buying cheaper tools and machines because I have gotten burned badly doing that. Quality cost less in the long run is what I have found. I am hitting craigslist daily looking for used but quality, I'm not opposed to saving money.


----------



## Chris Bettis (May 11, 2017)

Nice! I've got the jd2 model 32 hydraulic bender let us know how it does. I've had my eye on one for a while. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey (May 11, 2017)

coolidge said:


> Thanks Mike I have given up on buying cheaper tools and machines because I have gotten burned badly doing that. Quality cost less in the long run is what I have found. I am hitting craigslist daily looking for used but quality, I'm not opposed to saving money.



Yeah, I'm with you on the quality thing. If you live long enough, you learn that buying quality tools is the cheapest way to go. Congrats on all your new purchases, Coolidge, but even more, I hope you enjoy learning all the new skills these tools will enable. 

Mike


----------



## Tony Wells (May 11, 2017)

Good tools don't cost, they pay.


----------



## coolidge (May 11, 2017)

Chris Bettis said:


> Nice! I've got the jd2 model 32 hydraulic bender let us know how it does. I've had my eye on one for a while.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



I have quite the case of tube bending drool going on, stay tuned!


----------



## coolidge (May 17, 2017)

The Beast notcher arrived today...damaged. It was NOT damaged in shipping, it left the factory damaged. You only get 1 chance to make a first impression we'll see how they respond.


----------



## zmotorsports (May 18, 2017)

Sucks about it being damaged.  I have used a friend's Beast Notcher and it is a sweet unit.

I purchased my JMR TN1000 long before the Beast was offered or I would have bought one, but my JMR is a good unit and has worked well for many years now.

Congrats on the unit and I hope they stand behind it and address the damage.

Mike.


----------



## coolidge (May 20, 2017)

The Beast feeds...ran the drill at low speed, it sliced through the aluminum tubing like butter, no vibration, no chatter, no flexing, confirmed its a Beast!


----------



## NCjeeper (May 24, 2017)

What kind of tube work are you plan on doing with it?


----------

